# What to do with a broken stone?



## DamageInc (Jul 6, 2015)

My red aoto completely fell apart today and I was wondering what I could do with the chunks apart from throwing it all in the trash.

Any ideas?


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jul 6, 2015)

Fingerstones? If you don't want them, I'll take 'em!


----------



## cheflivengood (Jul 6, 2015)

knyfeknerd said:


> Fingerstones? If you don't want them, I'll take 'em!



lus1:


----------



## James (Jul 6, 2015)

knyfeknerd said:


> Fingerstones? If you don't want them, I'll take 'em!



+2


----------



## ThEoRy (Jul 6, 2015)

Nagura.


----------



## MadDurrr (Jul 6, 2015)

If I may ask, how did the stone come part?


----------



## Asteger (Jul 6, 2015)

Good heavens, how'd that happen? No, not fingerstones. Fingerstones are finely thinned layered stones affixed to rice paper or other. Is this a natural Atagoyama ('red aoto' from JNS)? As Theory said: nagura. My natural red aoto had great slurry, great for polishing or for nagura on medium stones. Not sure if this is a synth aoto, though. (Sorry, on mobile phone.)

I had quite a good stone, a pretty rare Natsuya, break on me, and I made and shared some nagura from it, keeping the powder from cutting it for polishing. It's still useful stuff.

Nat stone sellers re-sell smaller bits from larger stones like this all the time . If the stone is good, there's some value.


----------



## panda (Jul 6, 2015)

you can still use the two big chunks to sharpen on, will just be less efficient and annoying.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jul 6, 2015)

I don't care if it is a "traditional" fingerstone attached to rice paper or not, you could work it into the rotation somewhere!


----------



## Asteger (Jul 6, 2015)

knyfeknerd said:


> I don't care if it is a "traditional" fingerstone attached to rice paper or not, you could work it into the rotation somewhere!



This stone appears to have crumbled. I was speaking from experience, and if it is a crumbler then it'd easily disintegrate if made into a thin fingerstone. (Fingerstones are cracked after being stuck to paper, so that they contour to the knife when used, but they shouldn't disintegrate.) Definitely should be worked into the rotation. Use the powder/slurry for polishes, big pieces for nagura.


----------



## DamageInc (Jul 6, 2015)

It's the JNS Synthetic Red Aoto.

It's a splash and go stone, but when I sprayed some water on it, it sucked it like a sponge back to dry. Sprayed some more and it sucked some more, rinse and repeat. After a few sharpening sessions, it started cracking like crazy. I contacted Maksim and being as great as he is, sent me a replacement stone. The new stone works wonderfully and is truly splash-and-go. No sucking at all. I've been using the replacement for months now and it works flawlessly. I highly recommend it. Produces a nice hazy kasumi finish.

I can only gather that this cracked one is a fluke of some sort. A lemon if you will.

But now I have a bunch of chunks that I need to put to use or toss.


----------



## Asteger (Jul 6, 2015)

Hard to see from your pics over my mobile, but thanks for clarifying. 

Yes, I had the Synth Red Aoto before. Liked it for the most part. Nice result, but found it gummed up a bit when in use.

If I were you, because I found the stone gummed up and needed pretty frequent refreshing with a diamond plate or other, I'd use a chunk of the broken one as a nagura whenever this happened. Actually, I remember this was a pain, but it's easier to handle with a small nagura than a large plate which sticks to stones. I remember the gumming occuring each time I sharpened.


----------



## 420layersofdank (Jul 6, 2015)

I'm interested in taking some off your hands!!! Just name the price buddy!!!


----------



## DamageInc (Jul 6, 2015)

If anyone is interested in getting mailed a chunk or two, just shoot me a PM. I don't have use for all of these.

If this is breaking any forum rules, I apologize. If this is the case, please let me know.

_No rules broken. You're fine._


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Jul 6, 2015)

I had similar problems with the same stone. First there were some thin cracks and then it fall apart into 3 pieces. I asked for an advice elsewhere and suggested to glue it back and mount on the base. So I went that way. Also lacquered all sides. It does looks like a Frankenstone, but it works. 

Yours have fallen into more pieces than mine, but I guess it's still possible to glue it back, mount on the base and keep using.


----------



## Asteger (Jul 6, 2015)

icanhaschzbrgr said:


> ... Frankenstone ...



Nice one :cool2:


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Jul 7, 2015)

Asteger said:


> Nice one :cool2:



Behold!




This beast drinks water like crazy and gums instantly. But it works.

P.S. sorry for derailing this thread


----------



## Asteger (Jul 7, 2015)

icanhaschzbrgr said:


> Behold!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks even better than new!  

Actually, it looks like a natural with some worrying cracks. Did you lacquer the sides? Hard to tell. If so, its thristyness should diminish and it'll probably look better. 

Problem with glueing stones is if the glue penetrates to the sharpening surface, depending on the type of clue, it could cause problems like uneveness. This happens when lacquer penetratest too.

You could also even out the sides with a diamond plate to help appearances. At any rate, looks good to me. The OP might try the same, if possible.


----------



## psfred (Jul 7, 2015)

The blue synthetic aoto I bought also has the reputation for cracking badly in use, I suspect due to differential water adsorbtion that causes internal stresses higher than the bonding material.

I coated five sides of my with shellac before I used it and have had no problems -- I soak it open face down in water along with my Bester stones, and since the water occasionally dries out, having it face down protects it from severe drying stresses. Had it about a year with no cracks yet (now watch, it will be in pieces if I go look now!).

I would recommend lacquer or shellac and mounting for those synthetic aotos, just like natrual stones for the same reasons.

Peter


----------



## JBroida (Jul 7, 2015)

resinoid based stones tend to soak in water a lot more once they start cracking


----------



## MadDurrr (Jul 7, 2015)

Just purchased a synthetic aoto and will do the same. Other than the nail polish, the only other shellac Im finding online is for wood(brand name - Rustoleum). Can I use that one?


----------



## Asteger (Jul 8, 2015)

MadDurrr said:


> Just purchased a synthetic aoto and will do the same. Other than the nail polish, the only other shellac Im finding online is for wood(brand name - Rustoleum). Can I use that one?



I have one stone sealed with nail polish (not by me). Good seals, but smells a bit perfumy!

I don't know where you are, and what's available depends on that. I'm guessing you're in the States and don't know the products there. However, look for a natural shellac with alcohol solvent and a recent manufacturing date. You can also make shellac yourself, probably at better quality, by buying the dried chips and alcohol and combining. Look on woodworker websites.

However, I wouldn't worry too much. People fuss about pricey naturals, but any decent stuff should work fine on yours.


----------



## MadDurrr (Jul 8, 2015)

Thanks for the info Asteger and yes I am in the states. I am being a bit paranoid about the situation, but you could never be too careful. Thanks again.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jul 8, 2015)

You can add considerable support to the stone by shellacking tissue paper to the sides.


----------



## psfred (Jul 8, 2015)

Bullseye shellac will work fine. Get some denatured alcohol to clean up your brush. 

Give the stone several coats, and you can probably use it to glue the stone back together as well, it's soft enough not to cause problems in use, although I've not tried this. Better than epoxy at any rate.

It will require several coats, you want to apply it enough times to a dry stone to give a visible coating. It dries quickly as the alcohol evaporates fast.

Peter


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jul 19, 2015)

Do you have wood chisels? Smaller chisels, gouges, V, Flats only need a small stone area to sharpen.


----------



## CutFingers (Jul 26, 2015)

bullseye shellac is toxic. I wouldn't want to be adding more toxins to myself or near my knives. Real shellac is delicate when water is near.


----------



## psfred (Jul 26, 2015)

First time I've ever heard Shellac was toxic, in any form -- that and salad oil are the recommended finishes for toys or other things children will chew on.

Denatured alcohol is toxic, but it is toxic because it contains methanol, which also evaporates along with the ethyl alcohol. The shellac is inert, won't hurt you a bit.

Peter


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jul 26, 2015)

psfred said:


> First time I've ever heard Shellac was toxic, in any form -- that and salad oil are the recommended finishes for toys or other things children will chew on.
> 
> Denatured alcohol is toxic, but it is toxic because it contains methanol, which also evaporates along with the ethyl alcohol. The shellac is inert, won't hurt you a bit.
> 
> Peter



+1

Moral of the story, don't drink shellac.


----------



## stevenn21 (Aug 8, 2015)

cool finger stones


----------



## Forsberg (Apr 16, 2018)

This happened to me twice. Same stone...

Now i have two broken stones. One like yours, and one split in 3.


----------



## Chef Doom (Apr 23, 2018)

You can always use the pieces to clean up and polish pots and pans.


----------



## Juztian (Apr 30, 2018)

Mine cracked through the middle I just glued it back together and then onto a wood base, can't figure out if gluing the stone to a base and sealing the stone is overkill.


----------

